# What x86 mean



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 16, 2009)

i got a windows 7 ultimate 64bit and i got program files x86.

or can anyone tell me what is x86 mean

thanks


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

x86 = 32 bits


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

x86 is 32 bit .

so program files x86 is where 32 bit programs go.

Beaten to it!


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 16, 2009)

ok thanks DDD


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2009)

I always wondered why it's x86 instead of x32? Since 64 bit is x64...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 16, 2009)

ditto on that make no sense


----------



## Disparia (Nov 16, 2009)

Because it's an instruction set, not necessarily a references to bits.



> As the x86 term became common after the introduction of the 80386, it usually implies a binary compatibility with the 32-bit instruction set of the 80386. This may sometimes be emphasized as x86-32 to distinguish it either from the original 16-bit x86-16 or from the newer 64-bit x86-64 (also called x64). Although most x86 processors used in new personal computers and servers have 64-bit capabilities, to avoid compatibility problems with older computers or systems, the terms x86-64 and x64 are often used to denote 64-bit software, with the term x86 implying only 32-bit.[4][5]


----------

